# New naked PF - wonderful shots but I have a question....



## Olliehulla (Feb 26, 2013)

So I treated myself to a new naked PF and so far it has been fantastic. I don't know if I am more conscious about dose and distribution, if the beans I have have hit a sweet spot in terms of age or it's a combo of these and other unknown factors or if it's because of the new PF but the shots have been the best I have produced. Happy bunny









The question I have though is about the basket. The one that came with it was a Rancilio 21g jobbie but I swapped that to the std double that I am used to and that is what I have been getting these great shots from. How do you dose a 21g basket, how long do you pull the shot for, what's the benefit ? Are you looking for a "triple" or does it allow you to just pull the best part of the shot before it starts to blonde ? I'll be honest, I've not tried using it yet so I will have a play to find out for myself but wanted a steer in the right direction.

Cheers


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Hi sorry cant answer your question , instead one for you . Where did you get your naked PF from as thinking about one myself . Also real newbie question here . How do you know what size basket you have , that comes with a machine ?


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

What's the capacity of the basket you're used to? With any basket, it's not a good idea to seriously under or over-dose it - plus or minus 1 gram is optimum. In terms of dosing the Rancilio stock double basket - dose at recommended weight and adjust grind until you are getting around 30ml extraction in 28 secs plus or minus a couple of seconds. If the taste is good, you're on the right track. You could also weigh your extraction using the formula 1.6 times dose weight. This is a better indicator for optimum extraction.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Mrboots2u said:


> Hi sorry cant answer your question , instead one for you . Where did you get your naked PF from as thinking about one myself . Also real newbie question here . How do you know what size basket you have , that comes with a machine ?


Here you go.

http://www.happydonkey.co.uk/rancilio-bottomless-portafilter-p2902.html


----------



## painty (Jul 25, 2011)

edit misread the question


----------



## Olliehulla (Feb 26, 2013)

I got mine from myespresso - it's a pucker Rancilio handle rather than a 3rd party one so matches my V3 and also came with the 21g triple basket - so in VFM terms is better IMHO than the Happy Donkey naked PF.

You get a single, 7g and double 14g basket as standard with a new machine.


----------



## Olliehulla (Feb 26, 2013)

The Systemic Kid said:


> What's the capacity of the basket you're used to?


so far only used the std double that came with the machine



The Systemic Kid said:


> In terms of dosing the Rancilio stock double basket - dose at recommended weight and adjust grind until you are getting around 30ml extraction in 28 secs plus or minus a couple of seconds. If the taste is good, you're on the right track.


Understand that, this is my usual routine. So the same applies to a triple basket i.e. adjust grind to get the 30ml in 26-30 sec ? If so, what are the benefits ?


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Olliehulla said:


> Understand that, this is my usual routine. So the same applies to a triple basket i.e. adjust grind to get the 30ml in 26-30 sec ? If so, what are the benefits ?


'Triple' is a misnomer - in respect of producing three shots. For a dose of 20grm, you're looking at around 32grm output using weight extraction forumla which is just over 1 fl oz. This will be a very intense tasting shot and not to everyone's liking. Lengthening the extraction to 45ml - 60ml will alter the taste profile but keep within the 27sec time frame - you will need to back off the grind to achieve the additional output volume. In the end, it's all down to personal taste and going with your own taste preferences. I upped my dose to 20grm on my machine and whilst it was better in milk based drinks (which I don't drink that often) it compacted the flavour profile for straight espresso with the beans I prefer (roasted medium plus). So, I've gone back to dosing at 16-17grm in the main.


----------



## Olliehulla (Feb 26, 2013)

I understand.... I think....I'll have a play around and see how things turn out. It could be a late night lol!

Otherwise as I said, the doubles I have been pulling have been great... if it ain't broke......


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

if it ain't broke......

But, Do play with the parameters.

Do experiment. Pull a good shot, Try and pull a bad shot, then come back to where you are.


----------



## drude (Apr 22, 2013)

I got the Rancilio triple basket with my bottomless portafilter and was dosing 22-23g into it. I loved the taste of the shots but found they left me a bit jittery, so switched to the double basket dosing 18g on the advice of Greg Costello at Workhouse Coffee in Reading (where I buy all my beans). Taste isn't quite as rich but the effect is better. Regardless of basket I've been extracting for 25 seconds +/- 2-3. I can see myself going back to the triple on occasions when I really need a kick in the morning, though.


----------



## mike 100 (Jul 15, 2010)

Olliehulla said:


> I got mine from myespresso - it's a pucker Rancilio handle rather than a 3rd party one so matches my V3 and also came with the 21g triple basket.


Might get one myself, any problems with myespresso, seem to remember not known for their service


----------

